# Carp spawn West Point Update



## jeremyledford (Mar 31, 2017)

Fisherman here. Just popping in to say I must have saw 10,000 commons on West Point yesterday. They're flopping on the banks anywhere you look around brush creek park. Above and below there as well. Have at em.


----------

